#       ???

## Sweetmeat

,    .       ,         ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,  ,     (14%).      ,      .

----------


## Sweetmeat

?          ?    ? :Confused:

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Cooler

> .


  .  **       .

----------


## .

.     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetmeat

,    .   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## YoYo

,    ,       ,          . ( ).    2    .     ?

----------


## -1

> ,    ,       ,          . ( ).    2    .     ?


!

----------


## gra_nat

?

----------


## .

"    "  :Smilie:

----------


## oleca

. .      , ,   ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


 ** **

     : "  ** **?"  :Wink: 




> , ,   ?


  .  .

 ,  .

----------

> !


        ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 .   ?

----------

!     ..    . (   ).

 :           /? "   ,    ,     "

:    .

          .....

----------


## YoYo

.  -    :Smilie:

----------

,      ?
       .? ..   ,      , .

----------


## Cooler

> ,      ?


 .

----------

> .


..          ,     ,        .

,       -?

----------


## Cooler

> .


       .123   .




> -?


   ...

  :      ** .    **  .

 ,  ,     ?  :Wow: 

 -     ,      ,  .   -   , ,   .     .

----------

., ,      26.09.2006  4047/06    55-5211/05-43
    1  46            .          ,           .          -.       ,        ,  .         ,         ,         . 
   (   )       .

  ,                    ,    ,         ,    .

----------

> ,                    ,    ,         ,    .


 , **         .

----------


## Cooler

> ,         ,         .


  ,   .3 .45 :



> 3.       ,      4  :
> ...
> 5)       ,                    ;


  ,       .



> .


 -      - . #21.

----------


## Helen_MIG

,    ,       ,       ?

----------


## Helen_MIG

> ,    ,       ,       ?

----------


## .

. 
 :Wink:

----------

,           .   . ?

----------

""      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Merynv

,        2011  ?    ,      ,   ?    ?

----------


## .

,   
   212-  125-

----------


## Merynv

.   :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

,      ?

     ,     ,     ?

----------


## Merynv

> ,      ?


          .

----------


## Andyko

> 


?

----------


## Merynv

,     .      ,          ,    .                 ,          .

----------

.       !            13%???       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

2-.

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


        -    .

----------

:     .     100000 .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

13%   ,   22%,  -    .,  5,1%, , ,     ,      .

----------

.(    )        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  ,      ,         -         .

----------


## Olka333

.  2012                     .       .?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   .

----------

!       .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.     ,     .

----------


## Marcis Gasuns

> 13%   ,   22%,  -    .,  5,1%, , ,     ,      .


 30 ,           ,    22%, ?       500 000,    22%?     ,    ,   ,     ,   ?  .  :Wink:

----------


## .

> 30 ,           ,    22%, ?


    70 ,      ))

----------


## Marcis Gasuns

> 


   13%,     ?

----------


## .

13%     .        /2014

----------

